# caribean live rock



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok this stuff is reel cheap and reel lightweight. But i dont know what it looks like, the picture is very descreet. 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1669
I am very tight on money right now, so tight that after i buy my lr i will be broke and will need my moms to buy my first fish for me(maybee my dad will buy me a peice of coral!) 
Here the situation. i have 91 dallors left to spend on my lr. I need to stock my 20 gallon tank. Please tell me what would be my best option.
I have a 30 dallor gift certificate to live aaquaria so i can aford 22 pounds of fiji rock there but im not sure if i like fiji, its dence and i dont relly like that oval look fifi rock has. If anyone knows someone who is selling some lr please let me know. Or if someone has too much lr in there tank.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

lol when i said ''moms'' i dident meen it in a plural way. i dont have two moms lol So i will only get one fish. not two becuse i dont have two moms.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?fr=ytff1-&p=caribbean live rock&ei=UTF-8&fr2=tab-web


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

get Fiji cultured live rock, its better for the environment, what it is is a piece of aragonite and some other weird stuff like calcium and stuff, its forged together by concrete and is placed in a reef for a desired amount of time to make it live. Then it is "harvested" and sold to reefers. It is environmentally friendly since it isn't damaging our earths reefs and costs about the same as normal live rock. You shouldn't buy it on the internet either as you can chose what piece of rock you want


----------

